# METEOROLOGÍA > Inundaciones >  Inundaciones diciembre 2009 en La Puebla de los Infantes

## embalses al 100%

Voy ha dejaros una serie de fotos que hice en mi estancia de estas navidades en La Puebla de los Infantes en la que muestro arroyos desbordados y sus efectos en el pueblo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Esta es la ``Mina del galallo´´ a unos 3km del pueblo.
Desde abajo

Desde arriba

Resto del desbordamiento en el puente del camino

Lo mismo desde el otro lado

----------


## embalses al 100%

Otro puente con sus respectivos resto del desbordamiento y hasta arriba
El otro lado del puente(si os fijais el 3º tubo está taponado)

----------


## embalses al 100%

Aqui llevais un video de la mina del galallo que he grabado yo mismo el dia 24-12-09

----------


## embalses al 100%

Aqui os dejo otras 5 fotos de este mis mo sitio pero del dia 26-12-09 en las que se puede ver que iba mucho mas crecido y no pude bajar abajo.








En esta ultima se puede ver la altura que alcanzo la noche anterior seguramente durante la fuerte tormwenta que descargo sobre el pueblo la noche anterior.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Os dejo otro video, que ahora con el aburrimiento os voy a dejar las fotos y el video que no subí en su momento. Poquito a poco, para recordar ese invierno tan bueno y dañino. Es el mismo que el de arriba, pero con mucha agua  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Y ahora por fin después de dos años y medio de espera para una buena conexión a internet, tras varios intentos fracasados de subida, os dejo estr impresionante video, que fue por el que abrí este tema. Es algo largo (9 min), pero verlo es ver los efecto de un a tormenta el día de navidad entre las 23:00 y las 23:30 que dejó 45L/m2. Por cierto perdón por el palabrerío, pero en ese momento, no salía de mi asombro al comtemplar tales hechos.

Después de grabar el video, no dudé en ponerme mis botas de agua y cruzar a la acera de enfrente, la que aparece cubierta de agua, e intentar avisar a un vecino que decían que estaba dormido y le estaba entrando el agua. 

Cuando bajó el agua abrió la puerta y en su casa había casi 20 cm de agua, entro otros dos vecinos y yo lo ayudamos a salir y a achicar el agua. Después de estar así casi una hora, fui con un familiar a ver el resto de la zona baja del pueblo(entonces serían casi las 01:00), en la Calle Feria habían llegado al medio metro, aún estaban achicando agua en el cuartel de la Guardia Civil, otros vecinos seguían sacando agua, era desolador.

Prácticamente todas las casas de la zona baja habían resultado afectadas, coches también con agua, arquetas levantadas. Unas escenas que yo soñaba ver siempre harto de verlas por la tele, pero que una vez experimentadas, por lo que puede resultarles a otras personas espero, que no se vuelvan a repetir.
Gracias :Wink: .

----------


## frfmfrfm

Embalse100%, te voy a contar una historia, mi visabuela fallecio en una tormenta del mes de julio veridico, yo no la llegue a conoser, por detras de la casa de mi abuela y ahora de mi madre y mia, va un barranco por lo visto fue abrir la puerta creo que por un caballo, que cuando la abrio la tiro el agua hacia tras,  se metió hasta dentro ahogandose, desde aquel tiempo le llamaron la tormenta de la chiripina, que es el apodo de mi familia.

El agua como todos sabemos puede ser muy....etc.

Saludos a todos sois los mejores.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Embalse100%, te voy a contar una historia, mi visabuela fallecio en una tormenta del mes de julio veridico, yo no la llegue a conoser, por detras de la casa de mi abuela y ahora de mi madre y mia, va un barranco por lo visto fue abrir la puerta creo que por un caballo, que cuando la abrio la tiro el agua hacia tras,  se metió hasta dentro ahogandose, desde aquel tiempo le llamaron la tormenta de la chiripina, que es el apodo de mi familia.
> 
> El agua como todos sabemos puede ser muy....etc.
> 
> Saludos a todos sois los mejores.


Siento mucho eso que pasó frfmfrfm :Wink: .
A mi yo es que con las tormentas me voy, me encantan, pero ya he visto lo peligrosas que pueden llegar ser y las cosas que pueden llegar a hacer(Alcalá de Guadaira, el pueblo ese de Córdoba, otra enorme que cayó aquí en Sevilla, en otra que un arroyó nos arrastró el coche en el campo....). 

Todos en particular deberíamos tener cuidado con las tormentas, peor yo con mi edad en particular ahora y más tarde, se lo que me puede pasar... :Frown:  :Frown: .

----------


## REEGE

Gran vídeo el que nos pones... ese día lo pasé... bueno la noche en el Fresnedas con otra buena tormenta con más miedo...
Tormentas contra más lejos mejor...
Un saludo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Hola embalses al 100%. Gracias por el vídeo y el relato de lo sucedido  :Wink: 

Por desgracia, el 6 de Nov. de 1997 me tocó vivir algo parecido, si bien yo por entonces era más pequeño y de casa no salí. El panorama era desolador... gente levantando muros a toda prisa en las entradas de las casas para que no entrara agua, la calle cada vez con más agua...

Aparte de eso, la desgracia de un familiar al cual, el viento le arrancó el tejado de cuajo, por lo que mi padre y mis tíos, tuvieron que irse a toda prisa a ayudarles.

Y encima, lo más grave, mi padre fuera de casa, sin saber donde iba, y por la radio escuchando la tragedia que simultáneamente ocurría en Badajoz, en donde el agua destrozaba el barrio de Cerro de Reyes

Según el testimonio de mi padre, el aspecto de toda la Vega Baja era desolador, y Badajoz, bueno, más que una ciudad, parecía el escenario de una guerra  :Frown: 

En fin, hechos que esperemos no se repitan en ningún lugar.

----------


## ben-amar

Una tormenta puede ser de lo mas dañino, mas aun si el cauce del del rio no esta limpio; si las tormentas de ese tipo, con sus consiguientes avenidas, son frecuentes, lo suyo deberia ser tener el cauce canalizado, un puente con unos buenos ojos que permitan el paso del follaje desplazado con la corriente. Si es preciso, incluso ensanchar el cauce del rio a su paso por la poblacion, etc.
Lo peor se lleva cuando a las perdidas materiales y ó de animales, hay que añadir la perdida de vidas humanas.
Lo de Embalses al 100% es un caso de estudio, muy bonitos los rayos y relampagos de Zeus, acompañados por el redoble de los truenos de el galopar de las walkirias (algo de eso se le debe de pasar por su mente) pero cuando la tormenta coge una determinada magnitud, creo que mas bien lo que hay que pensar en salir pitando de la zona o que se acabe pronto.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Ahí el problema es que el arroyo va tan tranquilo por las afueras del pueblo, lo que pasa es cuando cae tanta agua junta y después de que en la semana anterior cayeran 200L/m2, pues algo de tapón tendrá. Todo eso y que el arroyo está soterrado, el arroyo va por el sistema de alcantarillado, y por tanto al taponarse, y no poder ir más por abajo, pues por el lugar por donde va es por arriba.

Aquí podeis ver al fondo, de donde sale, por dónde salta el arroyo:



A la mañana siguiente de la tormenta estuvieron dos horas sacando barro de las calles y aún quedaba esto:




En esta última, se ve perfectamente por donde cae el arroyo a la calle.
Todas las fotos están en mi albúm :Wink: .

Saludos

----------


## ben-amar

El problema de los soterramientos lo hemos visto, demasiado, en Ecija.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> El problema de los soterramientos lo hemos visto, demasiado, en Ecija.


Pues lo mismo, pero tres o cuatro veces menos intenso y menos agua. 
Dos días después volvió a ocurrir, por lo el día de Nochevieja, vino ya e camión de la Diputación y desatrancaron bien el alcantarillado.
Eso sí, volvieron a sacar de todo como ya hemos visto en otros lugares... :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad: .

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Ahora mismo una riada como las que comentais,Hellin,no aguanta ni la mitad de cantidad de agua,porque aqui nada esta preparado para eso.Y si no la del 82 cayeron 60 litros en 2 horas y no veas el destrozo que hizo(Se llevo un puente,animales flotando el el agua en las calle etc).

----------


## ben-amar

> Ahora mismo una riada como las que comentais,Hellin,no aguanta ni la mitad de cantidad de agua,porque aqui nada esta preparado para eso.Y si no la del 82 cayeron 60 litros en 2 horas y no veas el destrozo que hizo(Se llevo un puente,animales flotando el el agua en las calle etc).


Pues pasales los enlaces a los hilos sobre "inundaciones" y el "rio Genil".
En ellos podran ver los efectos de una falta de infraestructura necesaria, buenas defensas y limpiezas de cauces. Si no ne deciden a hacer nada al menos les daras que pensar.

----------

